# nuclear help!!



## yvette31 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello Everyone

can anyone tell me what is the HCPCS code for Lexiscan? 
 What is the difference between lexiscan and adenosine? 

Is the reimbursement higher for lexiscan?

Please help!!!!

Yvette


----------



## jerseygirl66 (Dec 8, 2008)

See these links:

http://www.radiopharmacy.com/lexiscan.html

http://www.snm.org/index.cfm?PageID=7701&RPID=1981

NDC code is 0469-6501-89. 


http://www.bio-medicine.org/biology...clide-Myocardial-Perfusion-Imaging--2-6176-2/

If the link won't work, copy and paste into your browser.  Hope it helps.


----------



## yvette31 (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you very much this was very helpful.


----------



## Cjcatty (Jan 7, 2009)

*nuclear*

For the Lexiscan they just did a new code of J2785 1-1-09 with quantity of 4 and michigan medicare will pay 47.40 per unit = $189.60.  This does not cover cost of the Lexiscan.
Cathy CPC-Bay City Chapters


----------

